# I need help!!! speakers not working



## big bannana (Feb 8, 2004)

I just installed my jvc hu in my sentra spev-v, but no sound frm the speakers.. i pulled out the fosgate sub and disconneted it from the amp.

do i have to mke that amp trn on in order to get sound??


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

big bannana said:


> I just installed my jvc hu in my sentra spev-v, but no sound frm the speakers.. i pulled out the fosgate sub and disconneted it from the amp.
> 
> do i have to mke that amp trn on in order to get sound??


Hey,
I'm by no means a master stereo guy. I had a hell of a time messing with my spec v's sound system. I think though that the whole system is a parallel system and all runs off of the amp in the trunk. So, the problem that I had is that when I hooked up my aftermarket headunit, all the speakers were double amped (because the new HU was putting out power and signal and the old HU was only running signal to the amp). I finally just switched out the sub and the rear speakers and hooked them directly up to the HU. The front 4 speakers are still hooked up to the amp and somehow (it was all luck) I got them to work, but there is a ground loop hum because of the double amping. So, good luck with it, but it's a bitch to get to work. Just trying to help as much as I can (even though this probably won't help too much, ).


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> Hey,
> I'm by no means a master stereo guy. I had a hell of a time messing with my spec v's sound system. I think though that the whole system is a parallel system and all runs off of the amp in the trunk. So, the problem that I had is that when I hooked up my aftermarket headunit, all the speakers were double amped (because the new HU was putting out power and signal and the old HU was only running signal to the amp). I finally just switched out the sub and the rear speakers and hooked them directly up to the HU. The front 4 speakers are still hooked up to the amp and somehow (it was all luck) I got them to work, but there is a ground loop hum because of the double amping. So, good luck with it, but it's a bitch to get to work. Just trying to help as much as I can (even though this probably won't help too much, ).



That's pretty much the problem most people are facing when upgrading the headunit on the AF package. The stock one just sends a low-level signal to the stock amp, much like rca outputs on an aftermarket unit, but this low-level signal is carried in normal speaker wire instead of rca cables. When you replace the headunit, you now have the headunit's amp driving the outputs, and then the stock amp is driving it even higher and sending it to the speakers. You will have sound coming out of the speakers, it will just be very loud at low volumes and it will clip early, so this isn't the exact problem you're facing. The proper way to do it is to rewire your speakers. Just run your own speaker wire from the back of the headunit to all 4 speakers. I know it's a PITA, but it's the only proper way to get the AF system to work, and it might be the only way to get yours working.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> That's pretty much the problem most people are facing when upgrading the headunit on the AF package. The stock one just sends a low-level signal to the stock amp, much like rca outputs on an aftermarket unit, but this low-level signal is carried in normal speaker wire instead of rca cables. When you replace the headunit, you now have the headunit's amp driving the outputs, and then the stock amp is driving it even higher and sending it to the speakers. You will have sound coming out of the speakers, it will just be very loud at low volumes and it will clip early, so this isn't the exact problem you're facing. The proper way to do it is to rewire your speakers. Just run your own speaker wire from the back of the headunit to all 4 speakers. I know it's a PITA, but it's the only proper way to get the AF system to work, and it might be the only way to get yours working.


I agree. I just haven't had time to rewire the front 4. For some reason though they sound really good most of the time but in the winter especially when the heat is on there is a hum, which I figure is the result of a ground loop. I have no idea why these 4 work alright (besides the hum) and the back ones won't work at all. Also, I never unhooked my sub input from the factory amp but my factory 8 doesn't work. I hooked up an aftermarket sub through the new HU but I don't get why the front 4 speakers work and the sub doesn't. It's just really weird and I'd never be able to replicate it, .


----------



## big bannana (Feb 8, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> I agree. I just haven't had time to rewire the front 4. For some reason though they sound really good most of the time but in the winter especially when the heat is on there is a hum, which I figure is the result of a ground loop. I have no idea why these 4 work alright (besides the hum) and the back ones won't work at all. Also, I never unhooked my sub input from the factory amp but my factory 8 doesn't work. I hooked up an aftermarket sub through the new HU but I don't get why the front 4 speakers work and the sub doesn't. It's just really weird and I'd never be able to replicate it, .



Thanks everyone.. I was just out and i crossed wired it with the power to the HU, and the ground to the HU.. using the AF market wiring harness it had a blue with white line said amp turn on.. and a black wire saying apm ground.. so i just bridged it to the 12 volt wire on my HU and the Ground and it works Great but know i can't get me damn subs to work on the subwoofer out pre amp on the HU.... Thanks thow....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

big bannana said:


> Thanks everyone.. I was just out and i crossed wired it with the power to the HU, and the ground to the HU.. using the AF market wiring harness it had a blue with white line said amp turn on.. and a black wire saying apm ground.. so i just bridged it to the 12 volt wire on my HU and the Ground and it works Great but know i can't get me damn subs to work on the subwoofer out pre amp on the HU.... Thanks thow....



I have no idea wtf you just said


And Fletch, yeah sometimes audio can do some weird things, especially when it's wired all screwey from the factory like the AF package is. There's no telling what's causing the problem, haha


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I have no idea wtf you just said
> 
> 
> And Fletch, yeah sometimes audio can do some weird things, especially when it's wired all screwey from the factory like the AF package is. There's no telling what's causing the problem, haha


No kidding, if I'd have known it was gonna be this tough to rewire I wouldn't have gotten the audiophile system. I was planning on just adding my JL 8W0 to the existing 8 and other factory speakers when I started. Then I figured the easiest way to do it was just to buy an aftermarket headunit with mono outputs and hook up the extra sub on top of everything else and that's when the hell that spanned several months of frustration and no music began, . Oh, and I agree, I have no idea what he said either.


----------

